Ask HN: What is the best resource to learn ES6? - wpmoradi
======
triptych
I would start here [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/)

~~~
wpmoradi
Thank you so much!!

------
andymoe
This is a pretty handy site:
[http://es6-features.org](http://es6-features.org)

~~~
wpmoradi
This is awesome thanks!!

